# Need some answers before upgrading to 211k



## Boba Fett (Jul 26, 2006)

I am upgrading from two 301 to two VIP 211k.

I have one HDTV and one analog tv. Will the VIP 211k work on analog tv ? Will I still have access to the SD channels like the 311 ?

Will I still be able to use my outdoor antenna (TV/Video button) to access local channels ?

Thanks for any help !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes. Just read the official page http://www.dishnetwork.com/receivers/hd/default.aspx


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

You can also add a EHD and make it a DVR (need to pay $40 activation fee). I just did this and it works great.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

to answer your question, yes you can watch a 211 on a standard def TV. And the 211 has an optional Over-The-Air tuner module (that costs extra) so that you can watch locals right there on the reciever. Without subscribing to locals (in your package) though, you won't have any guide data for the locals. 

I'm not sure dish will let you install a 211 on a standard def TV though. When you activate an HD receiver, they will ask if you have an HD TV. Of course if no installer comes out then you can simply lie, but perhaps a better solution would be the 222k, which has a 2nd room output that IS standard def. You'll go from 2 receivers to one but w/ the new receiver fees, it won't save you any money.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Bit of a correction, the 211 and the 211k both have the OTA tuner built in , only the 222k and 722k need the optional OTA dual tuner.

Dish can and does install a 211 on an SD TV, no problem I vave 2 on SDTV's, great picture, not HD, but very clear.

All outputs on the 221 are hot all the time, I drive my Sony CRT projector and a Philips Magnavox SD TV off the same 211, looking at it right now.

The 222K is Ok, but you do need the $30 OTA module to see OTA channels and it cannot be made into a DVR. It has a $14/mo. fee, the 211 is $7.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 26, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Bit of a correction, the 211 and the 211k both have the OTA tuner built in , only the 222k and 722k need the optional OTA dual tuner.
> 
> Dish can and does install a 211 on an SD TV, no problem I vave 2 on SDTV's, great picture, not HD, but very clear.
> 
> ...


So I will have access to my outdoor antenna with the 211 or 211k, just like my 301s ?

What is the difference between 211/211k ? Do I have to call Dish to turn on HD channels when I do get a new HDTV in the future ?

Thanks !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Chipset, functionally they are the same.
It was posted first look for 211k and there been described the differences.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The 301's dont have an OTA tuner, the OTA input is just a 'past-thru' on the 301s, where as the 211's actually uses the OTA signal. With the 301s you would need some other device to utilize OTA (ie: a tuner). SO , no its not quite the same.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shadough said:


> The 301's dont have an OTA tuner, the OTA input is just a 'past-thru' on the 301s, where as the 211's actually uses the OTA signal. With the 301s you would need some other device to utilize OTA (ie: a tuner). SO , no its not quite the same.


Did you read this: *"What is the difference between 211/211k ?"* ?


----------

